# Lowrance LMS 334c IGPS



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im trying to sntall update 7 for my fish finder but its not installing on my sd card. Saying my version of windows is to new. Im downloading it from the lowrance website. Any suggestions>


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

No one can help me out w/ this seriosuly??


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't see why your version of windows would make a difference, but maybe it does. Try loading it from a different computer, maybe use a friend or relatives' or even at the library. Also, make sure that there is no other information, pictures, etc on the card. That just confuses the fishfinder when you go to load it.
There is also a link on the Lowrance download site for the LMS334iGPS where you can tell it which operating system you are using. I never tried that, but it might help.

Good luck - I have the same unit and like it a lot.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

first see if your lms334 is already using version 1.7.0. press menu button twice, select system setup. then select software information, this will show the version you have. this update is 4 years old, so you might already have it. do you get a message saying you dont have Java? every computer must have java for the installers to work. on the lowrance update page at the very top of the page, is a link its shaded in blue is javas website. if you have java and still have trouble, call my cell. (BOB)


----------



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have java. it says my computer doesnt support this update. And i checked my fish finder im using 1.6.0 version. I see the files in my card reader but some how there now getting read by the gps.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

i tried the box where it say update from the web and got the same message. just under that box is a stand alone installer. click on pc win98 me 2000 xp vista. first have your sd card in the reader and know the drive letter where the sd card is like drive g or h what ever it is. then click save, the installshield wizard comes on then click run. then a list of drive letters comes on asking where you sd card is. chose the drive like g or h then the install will go on the sd card. i alwayes right click on the sd drive and click to safely eject the card. turn on your unit after its on put the card in and let it do its thing.


----------

